# Way to go Forrest Griffin!



## K831 (Sep 23, 2007)

What a fight. I've always liked Forrest, just a good guy with a lot of heart! It was great to see him put it together, stay with it and put Shogun Rua away! I thought both fights before that were great as well. 

Chuck's performance was kind of suprising - what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow that is a big win for Forest!


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh Damn!!!! I know the result now lol! Clicked on new posts so couldn't avoid it, we're all watching it tonight. Oh well, glad he won anyway, I like his style.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Oh Damn!!!! I know the result now lol! Clicked on new posts so couldn't avoid it, we're all watching it tonight. Oh well, glad he won anyway, I like his style.


At least you'll know which way to place your bets now!:ultracool


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't actually get to watch the fight but, I was happy to hear about Griffin!  Had tears in my eyes when I heard about The Iceman though....*sigh*​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 23, 2007)

I did not think the fight woulds go as it did.  Damn good showing for Griffin


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 23, 2007)

Thought it was kinda ironic that for a UFC named "Knockout", every bout went to decision except one which was a tap with 18 seconds left


----------



## K831 (Sep 23, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Oh Damn!!!! I know the result now lol! Clicked on new posts so couldn't avoid it, we're all watching it tonight. Oh well, glad he won anyway, I like his style.



Oh man, I'm sooooo sorry, I never thought of that. I was just so pumped for Forrest - 

Chuck? Whats the deal fellas? Has he lost the desire or the heart? Has he lost focus? I know I hear a lot about how he has fallen into the rockstar lifestyle - Or is he going the way of Shamrock and just refusing to adapt and change up his style where needed? Jardine hit him early just like Rampage did. 

Or maybe Jardine really just improved his game?

It bumbed me out, not that I don't like Jardine - he is a good ol boy that has put in his dues. You just get used to seeing more out of the Iceman.


----------



## Odin (Sep 24, 2007)

Im still in shock..........

what happened to shogun.......

More to the point whats is happening to all the Pride fighters that are coming to the UFC?

SHogun looked terriable.....i was actually sitting there thinking if Dana slipped something into his tea before the fight....honestly a man that is known for fighting 10min rounds at full pace was tired after 2mins??

Well done to Forrest though, he looked great.

Whats next for Chuck Liddel now i wonder......Im not a big fan of chuck but i wanted him to win just so he could finally fight Wandi in november.....some how jardine vs Wandi doesnt seem as exciting.( the way things are going now Jardine would proberly knock wandi out! ) 

Although on a good note I did have a good chuckle at the Pride fan boys on sherdog..LMAO


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

To me, Chuck never really changes his fighting style, he pretty much goes in and does what he wants to do no matter who he's fighting.  There's a certain amount of respect there for sure, but, you do have to alter methods a little for different opponents.  

On the flip I think these guys have been watching Chuck fight long enough that they're starting to figure out his fighting method.  Maybe Chuck should consider training with a different camp for awhile?


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2007)

We've been hearing rumours and reports that Shogun is in hospital seriously ill with bleeding on the brain, any ideas or news?


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 24, 2007)

Odin said:


> Im still in shock..........
> 
> what happened to shogun.......
> 
> ...


 
Are we forgetting that Jardine got EMABRRASSED by a no-name guy from Omaha?

I say lets' see Alexander vs Wandi.  The Jardine v Liddell should have been changed after Jardine v Alexander.  Alexander V Liddel should have happened.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> I say lets' see Alexander vs Wandi.  The Jardine v Liddell should have been changed after Jardine v Alexander.  Alexander V Liddel should have happened.



I agree with this statement I think Alexander would make a much better match up than Jardine would...of course I don't know too many people who figured Jardine would be a matchup to Liddell!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> We've been hearing rumours and reports that Shogun is in hospital seriously ill with bleeding on the brain, any ideas or news?


Rumors are all they seem to be at the moment.  I've been looking for news and haven't found anything.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Rumors are all they seem to be at the moment. I've been looking for news and haven't found anything.


 
Lets hope that it's only rumours though people were saying how awful he looked at the time of the fight. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 24, 2007)

Odin said:


> More to the point whats is happening to all the Pride fighters that are coming to the UFC?



I suspect it's a combination of things.

New environment & different rules.
Lack of drug testing in Pride
Bad Luck


As for Shogun being in the hospital, I've seen those rumors as well, but according to mmaweekly.com:


> Despite the widespread rumors to the contrary, Mauricio Shogun Rua has not suffered a serious brain injury. In fact, he is getting ready to head back home to Brazil.
> 
> It seems to happen after every major Ultimate Fighting Championship event. Rumors and speculation abound. The leading buzz after UFC 76 in Anaheim, Calif. on Saturday night  where Rua lost his UFC debut to Ultimate Fighter veteran Forrest Griffin  was that Rua had suffered a serious brain injury, leaving him in serious condition.



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=4766&zoneid=2


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I suspect it's a combination of things.
> 
> New environment & different rules.
> Lack of drug testing in Pride
> Bad Luck


 
You might be right be right there, after all both jackson and Anderson silva have both fought in the cage events in other org after leaving Pride before coming to the UFC and they are the only two that seem to have some success.


----------



## Odin (Sep 25, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Are we forgetting that Jardine got EMABRRASSED by a no-name guy from Omaha?
> 
> I say lets' see Alexander vs Wandi. The Jardine v Liddell should have been changed after Jardine v Alexander. Alexander V Liddel should have happened.


 
To be fair though, Wandi vs Chuck is not a 'ranked' fight it is just a fight people have wanted to see for years now, to be fair i think they should both still go at it after all Wandi has just lost two in a row and now so had Chuck so its still even, i think Dana really wants chuck to knock out Wandi the Jardine fight was nothing more then a warm up inorder to get Chucks confidence back......Dana needs to be realise though that nothing is a sure thing in MMA.
I wonder now that all the Pride fighters that Dana has spent money on seem to all have failed how this will effect the contract talks with Fedor....does Dana really want to spend all that money for another fighter to flop.


----------



## thetruth (Sep 25, 2007)

My views.  Forrest is all class.  Awesome fight. Rua looked dead on his feet near the end of the 2nd.  Forrest's superior conditioning got him through.  

Chuck didn't look any diffrent to me than he did in the Jackson fight or any other fight.  Jardine is one awkward fighter and turned Chuck's left side and left leg into mince meat and made it very difficult for chuck to tee off. Jardine doesn't have a distinctive rhythm when he fights and it is hard for Chuck to hit with his right when everytime he does he gets nailed with a kick.  He definitely won the 2nd and 3rd rounds.  Chuck didn't look too confidant when he raised his hands at the end of the fight.  Chuck will be back and winning again.  I'm sure he'll take his next opponent very very seriously.  All great champions are defined by how they come back from adversity.  It's Chuck's time to show the world what he is made of.

Just my thoughts
Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Sep 25, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> *To me, Chuck never really changes his fighting style, he pretty much goes in and does what he wants to do no matter who he's fighting.* There's a certain amount of respect there for sure, but, you do have to alter methods a little for different opponents.
> 
> On the flip I think these guys have been watching Chuck fight long enough that they're starting to figure out his fighting method. Maybe Chuck should consider training with a different camp for awhile?


 
It seems to me that ever since he beat Randy, Chuck has employed the same strategy in every fight.  That was fine for Babalu & Jeremy Horn but facing a Brawler like Jackson or a Kickboxer like Jardine it's a poor choice.  Why did he stay outside striking range with a kicker and not kick himself? And why did he keep trying to throw the same akward looping shots against a guy who was hunched over like Jardine was?  Chuck would have done better to keep forward pressure with straight lefts and the cross, back Jardine to the fence and throw upper cuts until he goes down.  Wait, isn't that how Alexander beat Jardine?  Against Rampage follow conventional wisdom - box against a brawler.  Since it's MMA Chuck could have also used the kicks.  The circling around with hands held low, throwing punches at akward angles is best saved for fights against Grapplers.

_Don Flatt


----------



## K831 (Sep 26, 2007)

Kosho Gakkusei said:


> It seems to me that ever since he beat Randy, Chuck has employed the same strategy in every fight.  That was fine for Babalu & Jeremy Horn but facing a Brawler like Jackson or a Kickboxer like Jardine it's a poor choice.  Why did he stay outside striking range with a kicker and not kick himself? And why did he keep trying to throw the same akward looping shots against a guy who was hunched over like Jardine was?  Chuck would have done better to keep forward pressure with straight lefts and the cross, back Jardine to the fence and throw upper cuts until he goes down.  Wait, isn't that how Alexander beat Jardine?  Against Rampage follow conventional wisdom - box against a brawler.  Since it's MMA Chuck could have also used the kicks.  The circling around with hands held low, throwing punches at akward angles is best saved for fights against Grapplers.
> 
> _Don Flatt



Exactly. Great post.


----------



## PictonMA (Sep 28, 2007)

*  						Report: Shogun Entered UFC 76 Fight With Knee Damage; Out Until Early 2008					 *

  				                                  				Posted by MMA Junkie                                on September 27, 2007 at 11:17 am ET                                 






Mauricio Shogun Rua, a top-ranked light heavyweight who made an unsuccessful Octagon debut against Forrest Griffin this past weekend, entered the fight with ligament damage in his knee.
 The report comes from a Brazilian site, portal.rpc.com.br.
 According to a translation of the story, Rua says he doesnt want to use the injury as an excuse but does say that it hampered his training and conditioning for the UFC 76 fight, which took place at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif. Additionally, the injury will likely make him unavailable for the Dec. 29 UFC 79 fight card in Las Vegas.
 In one of the years biggest upsets, Griffin, The Ultimate Fighter 1 light-heavyweight winner, cruised through the fights first two rounds before sinking in a third-round rear-naked choke of Rua. Rua, who had been considered a top contender in the UFCs 205-pound division, appeared to tire long before the second round came to a close.
 Oddly, the California State Athletic Commission made no mention of the injury in a post-fight medical exam. Rua was issued no medical suspension  not even a precautionary one (Griffin was suspended 60 days so he can heal a forehead laceration). However, the post-fight exams are usually brief, and if Rua didnt offer up information about the injury, medical officials probably didnt know to look for it.
 Theres no word if the injury was worsened by Saturdays fight, but the fighter will undergo surgery this Friday.
 He doesnt expect to return to training until January or February, the report states.
_(Touch of gloves: fiveouncesofpain.com)_


----------



## cohenp (Nov 12, 2007)

The thing about a knee injury would explain allot and keep Shogun cool in my books. Steroids are ridiculous in Brazil apparantly though. Supplements like creatine and even just good whey cost a ridiculous amount there where as a steroid cycle only costs like 15 bucks US. It would be a huge downer if Shogun tested positive but apparantly not.


----------

